# TORONTO | Waves at Bayside | 65m | 19 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I normally aren't fond of buildings that try to interpret waves, but I like this one.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

This building will be a head turner 100%


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll be very pleased if we actually get this design. Corus and George Brown were big disappointments.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing!! This and Bjarke's building on King Street will be some of the best buildings of this century so far in Toronto.


----------

